# Demon Within - Naruto goes 3 tails!



## Kokusho Tio (Feb 23, 2009)

3 tails Naruto when releasing Kyuubi's chakra!




^-^


----------



## Soldier (Feb 23, 2009)

His eyes are a tad big, but everything else is incredible.  Amazing colors.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 23, 2009)

O-M-G thats is amazing, I love it! pek


----------



## hannah uchiha (Feb 23, 2009)

HOLY... O_O!!!!  i love the fox's eyes in the background! makes it look really creepy!


----------



## Rinme (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks really good.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 24, 2009)

Amazing pic! I love the eyes in the background.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 24, 2009)

*Lovely pek*


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Feb 25, 2009)

Pure Fucking Win, But The Eyes Are Kinda Disproportionate


----------



## dragonfire (Feb 25, 2009)

incredible work! love the shading you used where his body 'blends' into the chakra =) and the eyes are very powerful. great choice in color tonesa s well =) I think it'd be better than it is if naruto's eyes were a little further apart from each other, but otherwise great work =)


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 25, 2009)

Very good work, shame about Naruto's eyes.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 26, 2009)

holy shit, this is amaizing
I love the colours


----------



## TekJounin (Feb 26, 2009)

Holy smokes!  When this came up, the kyuubi's eyes really got my attention.  Great work!


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks awesome ^^


----------



## Yumi (Mar 1, 2009)

*WOW this is truly amazingpek*


----------

